# Sweet 100 versus Super Sweet 100 tomato



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Drat, I just discovered that rather than buying two Sweet 100s I actually purchased Super Sweet 100s.

Can anyone please tell me how much difference there will be in taste? I have always thought that Sweet 100s were nearly perfection for cherry tomatoes and Juliet were for grape tomatoes. Some classify the Juliet as a cherry instead of a grape though.

Disappointed as I really don't want anything sweeter than the Sweet 100. If I can find them I'll pass the Supers along to a beginning gardener I know.


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

We have planted both over the years - plant super sweets now. Taste wise they are pretty comprable - IMHO the super sweets grow a little longer vine and don't split quite as bad. This came from a year when we had both in the field (left over sweet seed from the previous year) but they were not planted in the same location in the patch so there could have been some environmental factors at play.  Have to agree about the Juliettes though - they are about my favorite of the grapes.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You'll probably find the super sweet 100s as tasty as the sweet 100s. I agree with you that sweet 100s are perfection. The supersweets seem to have the same flavor, but take adverse conditions a bit better, and last longer on the vine. We had some last year, and my SO never knew they were different from the sweet 100s.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks so much for the answers. It sounds like the super portion of the variety is more about changing the plant hardiness and desirable characteristics rather than make the fruit super sweet. 

I'll certainly keep them and give them a try.

Speaking of keeping on the vine---does tomato beat the longevity on or off the vine of good old open pollinated yellow pear? Those seem to keep forever and are forgiving if you miss a few days of picking ripe ones. I have to wonder if the red pear have the same characteristics?

Again, thanks.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Speaking of keeping on the vine---does tomato beat the longevity on or off the vine of good old open pollinated yellow pear? Those seem to keep forever and are forgiving if you miss a few days of picking ripe ones. I have to wonder if the red pear have the same characteristics?
> 
> Again, thanks.


Red Pear will last a lot longer than Yellow Pear. Red Pear has long been noted for being a good one for drying due to high acid and low moisture. 

Martin


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks for the information Martin, I'll pick one up when I go back to the greenhouse.


----------

